# Another Newbie saying 'Hi'



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I'm Josh from Watford in Herts I don't even own a TT yet, but thought that I would join up for some advice and friendly banter

I currently drive a modified Peugeot 205 but am now on the look out for a 225C.

I need something that is well built, fun to drive and will handle the 75 mile daily commute, so it's time to put the 205 to rest and just use it as a weekend toy.

Here's a picture of the 205, if anyone is interested.










Cheers,

Josh


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , nice looking 205. 8)


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

agree with malstt 

welcome...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome once you have found a TT you need tojoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.cuk


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Well finally an Amulet TTR that I was happy with and picked it up Tuesday evening 

Nice journey home with the roof down too




























And I've just joined the TTOC, role on the sunny weather 

Josh


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just as you get a rag top, it rains :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looks lovely


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Car looks nice 8) , welcome to the club.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice colour, welcome to the forum, there is something special about the rag top :wink:


----------

